

Vim plugin for Firefox - kumar0us
http://vimperator.org/trac/wiki/Vimperator

======
twistedanimator
I was looking for something along these lines, but I really just want the h,
j, k, l movement keys. Those combined with the / (search in page) and '
(search links in page) shortcuts would dramatically cut down my use of the
mouse when browsing.

~~~
erlanger
Hm. I mostly stick to Page Up/Down when scrolling.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
Have you found a way to make firefox scroll more than one line per key
down/up? I find page down/up too coarse and key down/up too fine.

~~~
graywh
This is just a guess, but have you tried ctrl-d and ctrl-u?

~~~
fauigerzigerk
No that doesn't work

------
ivanzhao
can't live without it. now even in Safari, i sub-consciously press "d" to
close a tab, "/" to search with regular expression, and most frequently "f" to
jump to a link by referencing number on the current screen.

\------------ hooking up my muscle memory with the web

------
surki
For emacs people <http://conkeror.org/>

------
e40
Annoyingly it removed the menu and toolbar, and I don't know how to get it
back...

~~~
pavelludiq
Why do you need them? :D Well if you really need them back, type :help to find
out how.

------
martythemaniak
Real web-surfers use the Firemacs extension :p

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4141>

~~~
dschobel
the more emacs-y solution would have been to embed the browser in the editor.

~~~
geoka
<http://www.gnu.org/software/w3/>

~~~
silentbicycle
Or emacs-w3m (<http://emacs-w3m.namazu.org/>), if you're on Unix.

------
tdavis
I had a love/hate relationship with Vimperator. I loved using it, but it kept
crashing Firefox, so I could not longer use it, which made me hate it.

~~~
psifertex
I agree -- my Firefox is better for it, but there are definitely some gotchas
that irk me. Among them; incompatibility with other plugins I adore, like Tab
Mix Plus.

------
Jebdm
I used Vimperator for a while, but it slowed Firefox down significantly, and
made it more prone to crashing. I believe it's a known bug.

------
jobeirne
It's having some trouble with Pandora's interface.

------
empone
vimperator + yubnub = awesome

~~~
bingaman
I checked out yubnub based on this comment, is it always this slow?

------
321abc
Now if only there was something like this for Opera!

